
Google’s Last MySpace Payment: $75 Million On June 20, 2010 - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/13/googles-last-myspace-payment-75-million-on-june-20-2010/
======
Brushfire
If google drops them, perhaps it will actually inspire them to fix some/all of
their usability issues.

I still have a myspace account -- I just cant remember the last time I logged
in. The last straw was advertisements that screamed at me on mouseover, the
inability to perform simple tasks without 6 clicks, and the fact that you cant
even login easily.

If they lose guaranteed revenue, perhaps they will have to address these
issues, and more. I wonder if it is too late.

